# Books on Homosexuality



## bccrawf (Jul 30, 2013)

All,

A new book is on sale at WTS Books titled Is God Anti-Gay?: And Other Questions about Homosexuality, the Bible and Same Sex Attraction. (Questions Christians Ask) Allberry, Sam 9781908762313 

Has anyone had a chance to take a look at it? Also, would there be any other resources you might recommend on how to understand and minister to those engaging or struggling with homosexual attractions? Lastly, any resources on a positive view of Biblical sexual morality?

Thanks!


----------



## JML (Jul 30, 2013)

bccrawf said:


> Also, would there be any other resources you might recommend on how to understand and minister to those engaging or struggling with homosexual attractions?



The Gospel & Sexual Orientation

I would recommend this book from the RPCNA.


----------



## BrettLemke (Jul 30, 2013)

I've been meaning to pick up is 'God Anti-gay?' I also give my thumbs up for 'The Gospel and Sexual Orientation' from the RPCNA, that is a very good little book, and very pastoral in its intent and manner. 

I would also recommend the late Dr. Bahnsen's book: 'Homosexuality: A Biblical View'. A lot of the references in 'Gospel and Sexual Orientation' come from this work by Bahnsen. It is an extended and comprehensive exegetical book covering everything from sexual orientation to practice and the societal impact of the promulgation of the sexual revolution during the last hundred years. His Theonomy does play a part in the final chapter 'Homosexual Acts as Criminal' but it is a worthy discussion and the implications and duties of our civil magistrates in maintaining God's created social order ought to be wisely considered. It wasn't that long ago that sodomy laws were present in England and America, though we have abandoned them in order to go after the gods of sex and self in these last days. I have profited very much from these two books.

I hope these suggestions are helpful for your study!


----------



## ZackF (Aug 12, 2013)

While not a book on homosexuality specifically, Rosario Butterfield's conversion memoir could not hurt any Christian's research into the subject. Its a wonderful testimony including the utter upheaval, even devastation that a conversion can have on a life. This case involved a highly visible and accomplished person.


----------



## Pastork (Aug 13, 2013)

I would recommend two books:

1) The Same sex Controversy by James White & Jeff Niell

2) The Bible and Homosexual Practice: Texts and Hermeneutics by Robert Gagnon


----------



## Reformed Reaction (Aug 13, 2013)

Doug Wilson's theology aside, this was a pretty good debate on the subject: Andrew Sullivan & Douglas Wilson: Is Civil Marriage for Gay Couples Good for Society? - YouTube


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Aug 13, 2013)

James White with alpha and omega ministries said that the best book out there right now is "A queer thing happened to America" by dr. michael L. brown, and i have watched Brown debate someone on this subject and he was fantastic, not only did he win but his demeanor and candor was impeccable.


----------

